# why online learning is so effective? Is it suggestible to join my kid?



## Indu (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi all....:laugh:

My child is in 7 th standard.. Wanna join her in online tuitions..but not sure hw it goes...so cud u plz suggest me the best institutes in hyderabad for online physics classes?


----------

